

She's Guilty! RIAA wins first case - rms
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071004-verdict-is-in.html

======
mynameishere
I might have focused the defense on the fact that these laws were intended to
be used against black marketers, and not casual downloaders. (If that's the
case--I believe it is.)

This case is like charging penny poker players with racketeering.

------
rms
Sounds like the "it could have been someone else and it can't be proven it was
her" defense didn't work because she used her Kazaa username elsewhere on the
web as well.

Regardless, $9,250 in damages per song is outrageous.

~~~
thomasptacek
If the preponderance of evidence is that her defense lied in court, $9,250
sounds low.

------
ALee
I think Arrington timed his Techcrunch post
<[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/04/the-inevitable-march-
of...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/04/the-inevitable-march-of-recorded-
music-towards-free/>); to occur at the same time as this case.

Today was one of those days where we'll look back and say, "the same day the
RIAA won its first case, Michael Arrington predicted the end of DRM. Turns
out..."

My bet is with Techcrunch.

------
ryanspahn
The RIAA was happy to see this case go to trial!

It's their PR machine working here. I have never heard of this case before and
all the sudden boom press all over the place about it. They knew its an easy
win and a good way to distract from all the negative press their campaign has
received lately.

Good job RIAA!

~~~
tokipin
i think this IS negative press. fining a random person who correctly chose not
to pay exorbitant prices for music some $200,000 doesn't look so good

------
Goladus
$9,250 a song?

Was the jury drugged?

~~~
rms
That was at the low end of the possible damages.

~~~
Goladus
I'd call that brainwashing.

~~~
rms
We would be much better off as a nation if juries made decisions as human
beings instead of just looking at the law, but I guess non-brainwashed people
that know about jury nullification don't usually end up in 12/12 spots on a
jury.

------
chmike
How is the damage cost determined ?

